# cmd als symbolleiste



## wgCalvin (11. September 2004)

hi. Ich hab mal inder ct gelesen wie man eine symbolleiste ähnlich der adressleiste erstellt, nur das man eben die cmd dann hatte. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie das geht und hab auch nicht mehr den artikel, vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer weiterhelfen.


Ich will also keine verknüpfung meiner cmd aufm desktop, sondern eine Symbolleiste in der ich jederzeit kurz befehle o-ä. eingeben kann. kann mir einer helden?


----------



## wgCalvin (12. September 2004)

------


----------



## needcoffee (13. September 2004)

*?*

Hallo,

wozu brauchst du das, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Du kannst doch aus der "Adressleiste" die gleichen Dinge aufrufen wie aus der cmd.

needcoffee...


----------



## wgCalvin (4. Oktober 2004)

für kurze sachen ebn, ipconfig, trace, telnet, was man halt mal eben schnell brauch...


----------



## zinion (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich stell mir das auch sehr praktisch vor. Und wer meint, er könnte alles am Desktop, was er an der Console kann, der kennt die Console nicht.

Naja helfen kann ich leider auch nicht..


----------



## needcoffee (4. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

weiß ich auch nicht, wie man das hinbekommen könnte. Ich persönlich habe die Adressleiste in meiner Taskleiste um mal schnell eine url eingeben zu können oder mal einen Befehl auszuführen. Im grunde funktionieren ja auch die Konsolenbefehle in dieser Leiste, aber das Problem ist natürlich das der Befehl ausgeführt wird und die Konsole sich danach wieder schließt (als Beispiel mal "netstat"). Oder willst du sogar, dass dir dann auch die Ergebnisse der Befehleingabe in dieser "Taskkonsole" angezeigt werden? Da wüsste ich gar keinen Rat, wie das gehen soll...zu mal es ja auch nicht wirklich Sinn machen würde, oder!?

needcoffee...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Oktober 2004)

· Rechtsklick auf der Symbolleiste, bzw. Taskleiste
· Im Menü Sybolleiste -> Adresse wählen
· FREUEN !


----------



## wgCalvin (4. Oktober 2004)

in der adressleiste kann ich aber nicht die sachen wie in der cmd machen, als beispiel: ich will 10 ordner erstellen , die 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0 heißen. In der cmd geb ich dann eben schnell ein "md 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0" und hab sie... das geht mit der adressleiste nich -.- hätte ja sein können das einer hier n ct abo hat oder sonstwie die ct wo das drin stand.


----------



## mschuetzda (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
lege Dir einen Ordner an, z.B. Meine_CMDs und erstelle darin alle Verknüpfungen zu cmd usw. mit den Parametern. Dann bei XP (du hast nicht geschrieben für welche Win-Version) rechte Maustaste auf die Taskleiste, Symbolleisten, Neue Symbolleiste und dort deinen neuen Ordner auswählen.
Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es die CT auch so vorgeschlagen hatte, sollte imho aber auch so funktionieren.
mfg mschuetzda


----------



## wgCalvin (4. Oktober 2004)

dann hab ich ne leiste mit verknüpfungen, aber nich mti der cmd


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Oktober 2004)

Das geht ganz einfach mit der Truelaunchbar http://www.truelaunchbar.com (und dem cmd-plugin)  oder mit der GeoShell (Shell-Ersatz) http://www.geoshell.org .

Ein Kommandozeilen-Plugin gibt es auch für die desktopsidebar http://www.desktopsidebar.com

Schließlich gibt es da noch TakeCommand http://jpsoft.com/tcmddes.htm mit einer Kommandozeilen-GUI (sehr nett) (jpsoft hat uns damals (ca. 1990) »4DOS« beschert) . :suspekt:


----------

